# Glenvall is the man!



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

This cable internet rocks! WOOHOO!!! This is some bad*** s**t!


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2005)

Oh Boy....I better get busy checking my e-mail3 times a day now to monitor all posts!


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

hehehe, and how bout this avatar? Why can I change my avatar, but cannot post pics?








I gotta have a nap. See y'all later on.





*Edited by: Country Wine *


----------



## masta (Mar 21, 2005)

Check your PM....Martina is going to be bummed when she see John has been replaced!


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

That is the first thing I noticed.









But yoohoo! Glenvall ROCKS!!!! (Uh oh for all of our fingers and carpal tunnel syndromes!)


----------



## Hippie (Mar 21, 2005)

Sorry, Martina. This avatar just seems to go better with the moniker.


'Hippie' goes well with the other avatar. Reckon?


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 21, 2005)

well.... 





I'll let it slide this time.


----------



## Hippie (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok. The topic is me. I am the man. Talk about me.


----------



## MedPretzel (Mar 22, 2005)

You *are* the man.














What can I say about you or to you that hasn't been said already?


----------



## Hippie (Mar 23, 2005)

uh...trying to walk on water...uh...I meant turn water into wine...


----------



## MedPretzel (Apr 4, 2005)

Yes, well, Glenvall can certainly turn SCUPPERNONGS into wine!





I sure as hell couldn't!


----------

